

Lego robot solves any Rubik's cube in less than 12 seconds - div
http://www.engadget.com/2010/02/15/lego-cubestormer-robot-solves-rubiks-cube-in-sub-12-second-whir/

======
ph0rque
Cool... I wonder if the algorithms are transferable to something a bit more
practical, like preparing me food :~).

------
vegashacker
According to the video, the full solve took 10.75 seconds, so it was actually
under 11 seconds. Just sayin.

------
robertg
That's awesome, I like the solutions where the Rubik's cube isn't modified.
I've seen several solutions where a hole has to be drilled in the cube, etc...

Also, being able to turn the cube on all 4 sides is a major plus.

------
jacquesm
check out this guy and be amazed:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_zjWssn2g>

------
tomjen3
Impressive. Does anybody know which algorithm is used?

~~~
sharkbrainguy
After examining the cube it precalculates an optimal (least moves) solution
using Kociemba's algorithm, specifically it uses Cube Explorer by Herbert
Kociemba.

------
vinhboy
the music certainly made it more interesting...

------
CarlSmotricz
than\ _

~~~
div
woops, would edit if I could. In my defense, English isn't my native tongue :)

